# Black Molly with White Spots/Fuzz?



## AsheAUS (Aug 18, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I've recently lost a bunch of Neon Tetras, and a Siamese Algae Eater, and 2 of my Black Mollys now have a very small number of white spots on them, and a sort of white fluff around their mouths. I'm trying to figure out what I should be treating for here.

1. Size of tank? 80 Gallons/300 Litres

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 5-10
d. pH, KH and GH? Unsure
e. Test kit? API Master & Salifert Ammonia Test Also 

3. Temperature? 24*C/75*F

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 6-7 Weeks

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

3 Small Angels
2 African Butterfly Cichlids
2 Platy
3 Siamese Algae Eater
2 Otocinclus
6 Neon Tetras (Was 20 - 14 Have died over the past few days)
5 Molly 
4 Guppy
2 Dwarf Gourami

All are small.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? 2 Live, 1 Fake
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Hollow Rock Formations, 2 Lava Caves, 1 Large Rock Like Decoration (Hollow)

9. a. Filtration? Nautilus 1100Litre/290 Gallon
b. Heater? Yes

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? Natural Light + 4-6 Hours of Artificial (1 Normal, 1 UV)
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Not Directly

11. a. Water change schedule? Every 2 Days at The moment due to fish deaths.
b. Volume of water changed? 25%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap Water (Conditioned)
d. Water conditioner used? Continuum Fraction
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? On Each change

12. Foods? Tropical Flakes/Algae Wafer
How often are they fed? Once per day

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? very small number of white spots and white fluff around mouth
b. Appearance of poop? white stringy
c. Appearance of gills? normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? no
b. What meds were used? n/a

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.


----------



## GAMEFORKIDS (Aug 1, 2018)

New updated list of Offline Games :0 check it out
duck life 3 

vex 3

fnaf 2


----------

